
Solomon Golomb and linear-feedback shift register sequences - selimthegrim
https://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2016/05/solomon-golomb-19322016/
======
vmilner
"Solomon Golomb’s classic book Shift Register Sequences, published in
1967—based on his work in the 1950s—went out of print long ago."

The third revised edition was the last thing Golomb worked on, and is now
available as an e-book.

~~~
selimthegrim
Thanks for the updated reference.

